# Fish Dying treatment carried out



## murkinm (Oct 7, 2006)

I have recently lost 2 No. fancy goldfish in the last week and a half to unexplained illness. Took fish out of tank at first sign of illness and put in treatment tank, and commenced treatment of Anti Internal Bacteria No. 9. Also treated main tank of remaining fish, i.e. 4 No. Fancies and 15 Minnows to prevent further disease. 2nd treatment applied yesterday, as medication instructions. Unfortunately last night discovered Ich on fins of the Fancies. Cannot put further medication in for another 7 days due to treatment of No. 9. Help   I have installed heater to filter to increase temperature to 26 degrees C as Books have advised. Any further advise as to whether I can put in AntiIch or RidIch would be of great help :?:


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

If you have already raised your heat, you should try adding some aquarium salt (follow the directions on the box). Watch the heat with goldfish, they don't tolerate it well. And be aware that some ich medications with kill off your beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome aboard, murkinm.:wave:

Continue treatment of salt or med(hoping they don't destroy your biological filtration) for 2 weeks until ich is destroyed.
Pls do not increase the temp as previously stated. Your goldfish will never tolerate any increase in temp.

If you are using carbon, remove that as that can render meds ineffective. Carbons are used only for removal of meds.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

It's important to know that the warmer the temp in the water the less oxygen there will be. Goldfish are heavy consumers of oxygen, thus don't tolerate warmer temps very well.
Before putting medications into a tank it is IMPORTANT to properly identify the illness issues. It is also important to read the ingredients on medications, as not all meds are safe for all fish. There are many ick treatments out there, but only a few that are truely safe for goldfish.
I would suggest adding carbon to the tank for 48 - 72 hrs, doing a 20% water exchange, and let the previous meds filter out of the tank completely before attempting to medicate again.
Something else that is vital is to know your water quality stats, as any ammonia or nitrite could make the meds have an adverse effect, and high nitrate can do the same thing.
For goldfish, I would suggest formailn alongside methylene blue to treat ick. This should be quite safe for your minnows, but it will turn the water blue throughout the treatment period. Treat as instructed on the packaging.
I hope this helps!


----------



## murkinm (Oct 7, 2006)

Mazza here. I visited my local Aquariuim Shop,where I purchase my fish, and the owner has now returned from holiday  . She has supplied me with some White Spot Plus Treatment. My stats are okay, PH 7.2 ish, NO2 & NO3 virtually Nil, GH Normal and KH Normal-Low. I also brought an Air Pump to supply more oxygen into the water due to the increase in temperature. Carried out a 10% water change as she advised and commenced treatment. By Monday, they're looking better and all swimming much more happily, and by Wednesday Spots disappeared    :welldone: , Treatment continuing, and I'm going to visit the Aquarium tomorrow with a sample of my tank water to ascertain if there is any underlying problem that I haven't covered so I don't suffer anymore losses / illnesses. I am slowly decreasing the temperature now over a period of a week, apprx 1 degree per day, I'm sooooo excited that I've been successful in sorting this out, but am not too complacent until I visit Iris. My tank is 190 Litres Juwel Trigon 190, and have loads more capacity for more fish, so can't wait to get everything settled again and start stocking up some more. :thankyou: :thankyou:


----------

